# 1983 Energy Harvester - Flue size help!



## Franco1975 (Dec 14, 2013)

Hey folks, 
Hoping someone can help me on this. I am really new to the Wood Stove World so bear with my ignorance. I have a beautiful 1983 Energy Harvester stove. I am having trouble figuring out what I need for stove pipe to attach to the stove. The flue is listed as 5". When I measure it it has an outer diameter of 5 3/8" and an inner diameter of 5". So do I need a pipe to go on the outside or inside of the flue? I feel like i want it to go around it on the outside, but where do you get 5 3/8" pipe? It seems like a crimped end 5" pipe will fit inside the stove flue. I want to use 6" pipe for the rest of the piping. I tried a 5 inch to 6 inch adapter but the 5" end wouldn't fit because it wasn't crimped.
Here's some pics of the stove, what do I use to connect to it?
Thanks
-Joe


----------



## jrems (Dec 14, 2013)

The pipe needs to be crimped and go inside. Not outside. You might want to post how you are planning the install. Some more experienced members could probably advise.


----------



## Franco1975 (Dec 14, 2013)

jrems said:


> The pipe needs to be crimped and go inside. Not outside. You might want to post how you are planning the install. Some more experienced members could probably advise.


Here is a picture of where it is gonna go.


We are gonna go up and through the wall to the right of the window. We are gonna put up either brick or tile over the cement board and build an 1.5 inch thick brick hearth to go under it. It will come out from the corner more than where it is sitting in the picture.
Thanks for the help.
-Joe


----------



## coaly (Dec 14, 2013)

All male crimped ends down, so any condensate liquid stays inside and drips back into the stove being consumed. Otherwise, it leaves a very unsightly mess outside the pipe joints.
  Hand crimpers reduce pipe size if a cut piece is needed;


	

		
			
		

		
	
  Only black steel pipe, no galvanized as shown in duct work picture. You can control how small the end gets by squeezing down more or less.
Three screws at each joint.

If you stand a piece of cement board next to a stove, you'll find it gets quite hot on the other side of the board. It takes a 1 inch air space behind it to keep the wall cool.
Looks extremely close to walls. Make sure you read up on heat shields, and air space behind and below them for air circulation. Cement board directly to wall board is not a heat shield and does not conform to standards for clearance reduction.
https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/articles/wood_stove_clearances_installing_it_safely
https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/articles/stove_wall_clear


----------



## tcassavaugh (Dec 15, 2013)

I also thought it might be a little close, especially with that old smoke dragon....love the stove by the way. i'd also think about bringing your hearth out a little more. I've found in my early experience at wood burning, coals can roll and the shelves on the stoves don't always catch the coals. I've since increased the area underneath the front of the stoves. make sure you post pics when its done.


----------

